# Help, lump near rib cage!



## Laura56083 (Sep 2, 2012)

Good morning guys,

Last night I was rubbing T-Sha's belly and noticed she has a squishy lump almost the size of a quarter kind of towards the bottom of her rib cage but its under the skin. She doesn't seem to know it's there nor does it bother her when I touch it. I can pretty much move it around and feels like jelly if that helps any. I'm really worried! I'm freaking out hoping it doesn't have anything to do with her heart conditions because she has been coughing REALLY bad lately..or something worse for that matter .. anyone have any ideas??? 

She is going to the vet late tonight!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Has she seen a vet? especially if she's coughing more and has heart trouble


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I'll bet this is a fibroma or 'fatty' tumor. Benign. Let us know what the vet says. Hope he can help her cough.


----------



## Laura56083 (Sep 2, 2012)

She's on medication for heart disease and has her f/o with the cardiologist soon but I'm still going to let her vet know tonight about the cough, I think they mentioned another medication for that. Plus she's on medication for allergies, I hate giving her so much :/ Hopefully it is benign, fingers crossed ladies!! I will update tonight


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Laura56083 (Sep 2, 2012)

So vet says it is a lipomas, just a fatty tumor phew!! But to watch it to make sure it doesn't grow and so on...On another note, they did X-rays and seen her already enlarged heart grew a bit more and believe that is whats causing her to cough more  AND they did blood work to check for kidney failure (side effect from heart meds) since she's been drinking and urinating numerously.

Super huge UGH! Now gotta wait on more results...my poor little girl :/


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Aww hang in there sweetie. Sounds like you are doing everything and 
more for your girl. I am sending healing thoughts and hope you get good 
results. Keep us posted.


----------



## Jmitchell&tiki (Oct 7, 2012)

Oh, I hope everything goes well. Poor sick baby... That must be heartbreaking. I hope you get good results too and she gets better and stronger.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

So sorry to hear about this. It must be horrible waiting for the results. I'm glad the bump wasn't anything to worry about! Sending good luck thoughts xox


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

My moms chi mix Lilly has fatty tumors. They are benign and don't bother her. I'm sorry about all your baby's problems. I hope you get good news from the vet.


----------

